# Polaris Ranger Engine Rebuild Cost



## Krelb

Does anyone have idea of cost associated for rebuild of Ranger 900 engine?

Any recommendations on who to get to do work?

Dad was told it had bad rings thus causing fouled plugs, cost he was told seemed to be very pricey.


----------



## snapperlicious

Depends on what kind of work they are doing. If it's just replacing the rings its probably a 4 hr job. If they are actually re-building the engine then I could see where it would get pricey.


----------



## waterspout

my RZR 900 needs a rebuild... thank god I know the mechanic who does them! IT'S STILL HIGH BUT MINUS LABOR! js


----------



## Trouthunter

Had the engine on my 800 Crew completely rebuilt and it was 1500 bucks total.

TH


----------

